# Android 4.2 no data roaming option in "Mobile network settings"



## supplier (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello, whenever I open my Haier 718 smartphone with Android 4.2 I see information that roaming is on. When I wanted to disable it going to settings->More...->Mobile networks there is no option "data roaming" to tick it off. I checked many tutorials and no one mentions such enigma (I call it like this because indeed, I started to supsect that am the only user of such android version). Do you know how to disable roaming the smartphone? I add two images to compare:

How it should look like









How it looks like.


----------

